# insan



## Reflections

Hi,

I see people keep referring to each other with ''My insan''. Who is an ''insan''?

Regards


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

Reflections said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see people keep referring to each other with ''My insan''. Who is an ''insan''?
> 
> Regards



Insan is a corruption of "pinsan".

A "pinsan" is someone's cousin.


----------



## Reflections

Thank you for the answer


----------

